# Elvis



## Elvis_Mama (Feb 15, 2016)

We've made the decision to send our sweet boy across the rainbow bridge later this week. He's gotten very thin, both eyes have cataracts and one is goopy, he's falling down and struggling to get back up. Hubby has had him since he graduated high school 14 years ago, he's been my fur baby for almost 8 years. Our almost 3 year old daughter is going to be devastated.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2016)

We're so sorry you have to make that final trip to the vet. 14 years is a good run, but when it's time it's a mercy. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm so sorrry for your loss. It's never easy to say goodbye especially after so many years but it's the hardest but also the best descion you can make for Elvises sake.


----------



## Elvis_Mama (Jul 26, 2016)

When we took him to the vet, they diagnosed massive kidney failure and dual cataracts. It was time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a mercy. Our avatar bunny, Nikki is the same so it won't be too long now--have had her since she was 8 weeks so she'll always be our baby even though she's past 10.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jul 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. 14 years is such a long time to love someone. Must be so hard for all of you. Am so sorry. 
Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

